# How and When to Pick Summer Squash



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

How and When to Pick Summer Squash










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------



## Sarah Nelson (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi my name is Sarah. I moved to Utah from california where growing a garden was almost effortless. This is my 3rd year trying my hand at gardening in hot dry southern Utah. Last year I produced 1 single green bean this year I have manages to grow a gorgeous summer squash garden after tons of study learning why I've failed in the past. I was planting in rock & clay. So I started a compost & got my dirt from the city. My plant has not a leaf that isn't absolutely perfect in every way. However my fruits were just shriveling, until I learned hand pollination. Fruits are not quickly shriveling so I thought it was working but they aren't getting any larger either. What's going on? Besides a few aunts there have been no pests & unfortunately no bees either. I have a ton of new fruits about to flower & I want to do things right so they actually grow after pollination. Its been 4 days since my hand pollination of my last fruit & it is still the size of the ones about to flower ready for pollination. Pls help. I can't figure out why they aren't growing after a good hand pollinating. Any advice. Thank u


----------

